# Kids Stuff



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody has any ideas where kids can go on the internet. Fun type stuff. Maybe they mite learn something.  Any ideas? And remember this is for kids.

Prospect


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Disney has all kind of interactive things for Children. Just about all of the movies they make have some type of online game. My son and I do Nemo alot lately. Plus all of their cartoons on the Disney Channel have interactive activities.

http://disney.go.com

This is also a nice site for smaller children

http://www.kidsfreeware.com


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here is a link from The Kim Komando Show that has over 40 koolsites listed for kids. 

http://www.komando.com/koolsites_cat.asp?catID=69


----------



## 2steps (Jul 18, 2003)

Here's a few sites my son likes 

http://www.switcheroozoo.com/

http://www.pawisland.com/?AID=1529653&PID=764972

http://lessonplancentral.com/

http://members.iinet.net.au/~westps/indexplus/kidsfun.html

http://www.kidsdomain.com

http://www.geniefind.com/altsubcategory.ASP?[SubCategory:]=Drawing,+Painting+&+Colouring

http://www.rinkworks.com/brainfood/

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/6459/coloring.html


----------



## jcgirl01 (Apr 27, 2003)

umm im a kid and i knoe of some web sites so yeah here we go

www.neopets.com

www.pogo.com

www.bonus.com

www.ytv.com

www.onlinesector.com

www.bolt.com

www.chatave.com

www.newgrounds.com

www.games.com


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Jessica, some of the links you posted don't look all that suitable to me for kids. I am especially suspicious of the following link.

http://www.onlinesector.com/


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah how'd that get in there. lol Just kids stuff. Thanks!

Prospect


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Prospect, if your kids are interested in science and building things, have a look at this site.

http://www.scitoys.com/


----------



## Annisa (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome site Schnitzu, my son will love than one. 

Thanks everyone for all the sites posted. I am always looking for new places we can go together online and really like the learning sites.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I want to thank you guys for all the ideas. Please keep em coming.  I myself don't have any little kids. But I have friends that do. I figure if there parents can keep em busy with some cool stuff. Maybe they wont go looking for trouble. 


Prospect


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

A couple I would add is...

http://www.nickjr.com/

http://www.barbie.com/

My daughter loves them...


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Children's magazines often have good websites for kids. Here are a couple.

Owl Magazine is a Canadian children's magazine with a great reputation.

http://www.owlkids.com/owl/

And, Highlights for Children is a very popular American magazine for children.

http://www.highlights.com/


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

My nephews love:

http://www.coffeebreakarcade.com

fun games there


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

This is one for the infant, toddler and pre-school age group! My youngest loves it! 
http://www.fisher-price.com/us/playtime/default.asp?child=true

Chari


----------



## Swimbaby (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.yahooligans.com/

I still go there!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Lots of cute games here. I have no kids but accidently stumbled across it once.

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/

Ok, I lied, I go there all the time.


----------



## mouse53 (Aug 9, 1999)

Hey thanks for all the great safe sites . have 15 year old daughter and you know how scary that can be with all the junk. Nice to see that there some good things for kids to do and learn.

thanks mouse53


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.funbrain.com/kidscenter.html 
http://www.uptoten.com/home.
http://pbskids.org


----------

